# Dove Opener



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Who is chasing doves in the morning? I took half a day off work and I am going to go see if I can find a couple to shoot at. I am worried that some of them have already headed south. Over the weekend I checked out a field where a week ago I saw a ton but now nothing. Good luck to all who are going out!!

Mark


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll be after them in the PM. Cant wait!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Same as Nortah. I have class until noon, but after that, it's game on! I can't wait!


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you need a special stamp or tag to hunt doves?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I will be going out in the afternoon but you are right a lot of them have already moved out of the area.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

2litl2l8 said:


> Do you need a special stamp or tag to hunt doves?


Nope just a small game licence and a HIP number.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant go until Thursday


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be out in the morning.


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be in delta all day. Take the full day off Mark and get out of your back yard. :wink:


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm down in the afternoon. A buddy of mine and I are going to hit the edge of an old cemetery where we cleaned up last year. Good luck to all.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

prob not tomorrow, i got a busy day of work, and then some appts for my other job in the pm.
actually, most of my week is pretty busy, but im sure ill find i minute or two to get out! good luck to all


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know if you guys are just joshing to say they have moved out, but I have seen a lot of birds in the last week, and even watched a few in my backyard today. There are still a bunch around. Maybe not in the numbers there were in July, but they are here still.


----------



## yozhik (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll be there in the morning, just hoping the birds will too. Weather looks like its going to stay around for a while. Hopefully we will have a longer time to shoot this year :?:


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I went out this morning, I only saw 2-3 until I got back into my neighborhood then I saw about 5 more. I am not sure I know what I'm doing. I did see HUNDREDS of starlings.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I could fill my limit with the big Eurasian doves in my backyard... those **** things are huge and they love to roost in my pine tree. I think I just found a new use for my pellet gun.... :twisted: As far as actually going out and chasing them anywhere?? Probably not going to happen for me.... just waiting for grouse to roll around.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I could fill my limit with the big Eurasian doves in my backyard...


You can never fill your limit with them. There no limit on them. :mrgreen: and no season for them. :mrgreen:


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

[attachment=0:32s7uet8]9-01-09 004 (Small).jpg[/attachment:32s7uet8]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > I could fill my limit with the big Eurasian doves in my backyard...
> ...


Hmmmm good point. -Ov- :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice str8shtr! Isnt the limit ten....?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Nice str8shtr! Isnt the limit ten....?


Assuming he is alone......


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Nice str8shtr! Isnt the limit ten....?


Those 3 on the right end look like the eurasian doves. :!:


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes the limit is ten. And yes there are 3 ecds in the bunch.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

str8shtr said:


> Yes the limit is ten. And yes there are 3 ecds in the bunch.


Right on!
I couldnt tell with my crummy work monitor, they all look like gray blobs!
Good shootin! 8)


----------

